# New Leaf Villager Desirability Polls - Rank the Villagers



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a cross-forum and social media poll to see which villagers are overall most/least popular. So far, some of the results have been obvious while others have been very surprising! The tier list that is circulating is more of a list of spoken opinions on various forums. That and the fact that it has Champ listed as popular (a villager that isn't even in New Leaf) caused me to make these polls just to see where everyone really does stand. This really isn't to "prove anyone wrong" but rather to refine. This way, opinions of individuals are represented. That, I think, is what's most important when trying to figure out what's popular and what isn't.

Remember, this is all about YOUR opinions, not the opinions of someone else!

I hope to at least have 100 votes, but I would REALLY like to go over that! So far, we're almost halfway to the goal. True fans of AC really ought to vote. I'll post the results everywhere I post the polls. 

(Click these links for the polls)

*Alligators to Cubs
Deer to Hippos
Horses to Pigs
Rabbits to Wolves*

I look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought it was already obvious though.

Most dream villagers are:
Julian
Hamsters
Marshal
Deer
Merengue
Octopi
Peanut
Maple
Chrissy
Francine
Stitches
Lucky
Wolves
Cats
Various oldies (ex: apollo)

I cannot even count how many times I have seen almost this exact list of dream villagers:
Marshal, Julian, [random deer], Flurry, Marina, Merengue, Rosie, Stitches, [random wolf] and Ankha.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Some results are obvious, others are not. The polls are in links by the way (the bold text in the original post). Using the polls will make it "official". I don't want a general overall opinion. The polls are designed for YOUR opinions of the villagers only! Basically whether you like them or not.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 15, 2013)

Villagers I most want:
Octavian
Kabuki
Mint
Marshal
Tangy
Olivia
Peanut
Static
Mallary
Kody


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Please use the links in the original post. I can't count all of the individual posts myself. It'd take way too long. xD


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 15, 2013)

It was fun answering this.. From this I'd say my favourite species are Koalas, Deer, Tigers and Squirrels.. And most hated are hamsters .. But I could've probably told you that, hehe.. I despise most of the popular villagers actually..

I can't stand Julian, Zucker, Lolly, Tangy, Colton and Bob.. I'm also not crazy about Marshal, Merengue, Shep, Stitches and Beau  .. I guess everybody's different


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Two great things about the poll is that:

1) You don't have to care what everyone else likes.
2) Almost every single villager has received a "Highly Desirable" rating which is what I like to see!

Glad you enjoyed voting!


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 15, 2013)

very fun quiz, thanks!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2013)

I completed all for surveys. Where can we see the results ?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm fairly biased (like most people). If it isn't a dream villager I tend to have no opinion on X villager, though some I greatly dislike. You should do a poll for the favourite villager (only have one option, and list all villager names).


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I completed all for surveys. Where can we see the results ?



I'll post them when enough people vote! 

Silversea, I think pretty similarly. I thought about having only three options since nearly everyone has someone they love, hate, and have no opinion of, but I figured the results would be more diverse with five choices. I totally understand your point of view though.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 15, 2013)

Dembonez19 said:


> Two great things about the poll is that:
> 
> 1) You don't have to care what everyone else likes.
> 2) Almost every single villager has received a "Highly Desirable" rating which is what I like to see!
> ...



I'd say the bulk of mine have highly undesirable, haha


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 15, 2013)

This survey was so much fun, it really allowed to see what I thought of each and every villager carefully.
There are plenty of villagers that I really want nowww. THANKS!


----------



## May (Sep 15, 2013)

I just finished all four. :3


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 15, 2013)

When are the tallys being released?


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hopefully within the next few days. After posting them to this forum, the polls kind of exploded. xD


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a different poll tallying the favourite villagers as someone asked for it here. Here is the link to the poll : http://fr.surveymonkey.com/s/65VK3JP 

And here is the link to the thread : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ho-is-your-favorite-Animal-Crossing-character


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 16, 2013)

That was REALLY fun! I looked at all the villagers I didn't know on AC wiki and now there's more I realized I'd like to have at some point! I also discovered there's not a single Ostrich I dislike! I never realized that. That's probably my overall favorite species then I think, but I like a lot of Cubs, Cats, and Koalas too.

Also I don't hate anywhere NEAR as many pigs as I thought I did.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

I give you the current results! Now that I've received a little over the target goal, I can post this:

*Click here for the villager icons in "tier" format.*
*Click here for villager scores.*

Dreamies are villagers that are the most widely desired.

Desirables are the villagers that were above average in desirability.

Fillers are the villagers that people equally love/hate or people had very little opinion of.

Benchwarmers are the villagers that have a few big fans but are generally left on the side.

Undesirables are the villagers that were the most hated among AC fans.

The majority of the villagers scored below average based on the polls: From Ken (2.99) to Harry (1.9).

Remember, this poll isn’t about who sells for the most bells/furniture. This is a poll about who individual people like in order to form an accurate consensus without any assumptions.

The polls have been left open for possible future updates. If you don’t like the results and haven’t voted, then do it now and try to change it for next time!


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this!! Some results are realy unexpected.. 

But i'm glad Blaire make it to the desirables ^-^

Oh and i see that i had 3 of the most popular villagers, Whitney, Ankha & Skye in my town,but i never searched for them ... good to know. But Whitney left anyway


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 23, 2013)

How dare all of you for putting Rocket, Joey and Drake in undesirables  .. There are some surprises in here though.. Such as Phil's, Bangle's, Julian's and Jay's placements  .. But the tippy top ones are not a surprise at all


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

I was surprised by Joey's placement myself. I've always loved him and his cute widdle diaper. :3 I never imagined he would land there.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 2, 2013)

Overall, I'm not too surprised about the results. Looking at it in details though I'm bedazzled by the fact that penguins and ducks seem to chart so low (Friga, Deena, Pompom, Pate, Bill, etc.)


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh wait the results are up LOL
will check them now

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES this one is SO much more accurate IMO
VESTA IN DESIRABLES<3
no sheep in undesirables<3

Still cant get over whitney though, shes plain, dull, just crazy


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh. I just filled out the survey. It was interesting to me to go in and actually select how interested or not I was in a villager. Probably learned more about myself than anything haha. Apparently I am not a fan of several entire species of villagers... oh well.


----------



## Ruesen (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm surprised drake and gruff ranked so low. I mean, they aren't anything special, but they are so much better than Scoot! Also don't like that they are near Rocket's level of desirability (hate her so much). 

MOST of the undesirables I can see why they aren't desired, but there's a few I feel like should at least a little higher up.


----------



## Leebles (Oct 2, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are Mira and Muffy the only uchis in "Desirable" or higher? I find that pretty sad. Agnes, for one, deserves better than that.


----------



## JakkieTea (Oct 2, 2013)

Phew, that took a while to answer! 
Aww, my Croquie Croque is in undesirables 
I noticed that I like Deer, Horses, Eagles, and Wolves 
I didnt like Cats, Hippos, or Rhinos​


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 2, 2013)

Leebles said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but are Mira and Muffy the only uchis in "Desirable" or higher? I find that pretty sad. Agnes, for one, deserves better than that.



Phoebe is desirable too.


----------



## Cardboardo (Oct 2, 2013)

Metal Mario.
B Dasher.
Red Monster Tires.
Swoop Glider.

...Wrong game?


----------



## Baboom (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't believe Simon isn't higher! He's like the cutest villager ever. <3


----------



## clovetic (Oct 3, 2013)

poor beardo, ranked almost last. most likely because of his downstairs hair problem :/


----------



## kakuloo (Oct 3, 2013)

clovetic said:


> poor beardo, ranked almost last. most likely because of his downstairs hair problem :/



D=   Don't worry Beardo!   I still love you!   T.T


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Oct 3, 2013)

I think it's funny Tipper and Canberra ranked so low. I loved having them in my town. All in all though the results this time around we're pretty stellar


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 3, 2013)

Completed it!!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 3, 2013)

Ruesen said:


> I'm surprised drake and gruff ranked so low. I mean, they aren't anything special, but they are so much better than Scoot! Also don't like that they are near Rocket's level of desirability (hate her so much).
> 
> MOST of the undesirables I can see why they aren't desired, but there's a few I feel like should at least a little higher up.



Agreed about Gruff. I knew that he wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea, but I thought he'd be higher up. I've adored him since I first saw him  
Really interesting to see the results.


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 3, 2013)

Where do you find results?


----------



## Boccages (Oct 3, 2013)

2nd or 3rd page


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 4, 2013)

I think that Lyman, Alli, Tipper and Samson all rated far too low!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I'm voting "Highly Undesirable" on Stitches and Marshal, because I hate both of them.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, I'm voting "Highly Undesirable" on Stitches and Marshal, because I hate both of them.



High five !


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> High five !



On your previous point, I am confused about penguins. Penguins are adorable. Especially in real life <3


----------



## Boccages (Oct 4, 2013)

I love penguins. I think they are my favorite specie after ducks.


----------



## jenikinz (Oct 4, 2013)

I voted and honestly I don't mind any of the villagers and hope to get them all at one time or another but I voted mostly undesirable unless it was my favorites...I don't know who most of them are and I should have put desirable for all of them rather than undesirable.  Getting old here.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, I'm voting "Highly Undesirable" on Stitches and Marshal, because I hate both of them.



Oh, I agree 100%~ I am quite sick of seeing their faces in every town I visit. >~>


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

Nevermind, jusdt seen them


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Other than Julian's position which is pretty surprising despite his popularity, this poll seems pretty legit.

I'm not really fond of Julian though, so that's OK for me.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

Just finished the four of them. Where can we see the results?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 20, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Just finished the four of them. Where can we see the results?



Last post on page 2 - at least that's the most recent public results.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I love Shep! <3


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Last post on page 2 - at least that's the most recent public results.



Thanks


----------



## Seth4473 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think Im the only one who finds Merengue to be highly undesirable, lol


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I never thought that a rhino could be so popular.


----------

